# Taylor made or silver screens



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

I am interested in purchasing external screens for the winter. Has any one had any experience, is one better than the other and also where best to buy from, direct or through a dealer.
Derek


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Derek

I would guess it's as broad as it's long. I'm a Taylormade man, but I've no reason to think that Silver Screens are any worse.

One thing about the TM ones were that they're longline, which covers up the bottom of the windscreen on my X2/50 based van, which means that water doesn't get into the engine bay when it's standing :roll: 

Gerald


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Horses for courses . . I'm a 'Silver Screen' man myself, good fit, easy to put up and does just what its supposed to !


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We have had both types and found no real difference from either of them.
Do not buy through the dealer, 
Buy at a show or phone and order them.

Steve


----------



## silverlocks (Jun 28, 2007)

just get a quote from both and then play one against the other, they are indentical in performance
Bob


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Long line taylormade for me,and very happy with them.Silver screens probably as good though.  

Pays ya money and all that.....

steve


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got silver screens myself. We got them from York show for a good price with a bit of haggling.

You might be better off with the ones that you can lift the pannel covering the winscreen as its handy when you are on a site for a few days not to have to take them fully off to let a bit of light in.

But I would buy either as they are so simular, it depnds of the price your happy with.


Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We have a winter weight padded Taylormade and a summer weight Solarscreen from Silver Screens.

Both are very well made, fit perfectly and do what they are said to do. Both come in neat duffel bags and both were delivered in record time after a phone call to the relevant company direct. Both firms will want the details of your van - ie what cab and year.

As Gerald says however the longer screen of the Taylormade one is a good buy for extra insulation and waterproofing and it does have a let down panel so that you can see out during the day without removing the whole screen. I don't think SilverScreens do that.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Silver screens*

Hi

I have used Taylor made screen covers in the past, and currently use Silverscreens. The latter seems to fold flatter for storage.

Also, when I bought the Silverscreens, I visited their premises in Cleckheaton and purchased some "slight seconds" that were a fair bit cheaper. The "slight second" related to the stitching was doubled in a small area.

Both performed equally well at keeping the condensation off the cab area, helping to keep the van cool in summer and warm in winter.

Regards

Russell


----------



## 107925 (Oct 27, 2007)

This is from Silverscreens' website, to show they do supply the ones which fold at the top or bottom, to give a view out of the windscreen:

"Para-Gon (Foldable) Silver Screens: Lets in daylight and gives a view out without having to take the whole thing off."

Shaun


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have used both Silver Screens and Taylormade, both for approx one year.
The Silver screen were as new after a years use and fitted really well, and folded up very compact.

The Taylormade ones worked just as good but, the external silvering has started to show signs of wear. The velcro has turned dingy and is rippled.
The fitting round the mirrors and doors not quite as tidy as the Silver screens.


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've got the long Taylormade, and it's OK. Haven't tried the Silver Screen so can't compare them.

However, I had a lot of trouble with wind during the winter. As I've got a panel van conversion I don't have an overcab thingy, and the wind gets under the top as well as the bottom. I've had it blow up over the roof, and the velcro ripped apart, and with less wind the elastic straps that are supposed to hold it down have come off. This probably isn't such a big problem if you're not a fulltimer.

I solved it by stretching a bungy cord across it, hooked onto the wheel arches, and have had no trouble since. In fact I use two hooked together in the middle, because that's what I had. You need to put padding on the hooks to protect the paintwork around the wheel arch.

I never remove it except when I'm travelling, and fold down the front during the day, either putting it under the bungy in windy weather to hold it down, or using a couple of clothes pegs when it's not windy.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

We had Silver Screens for our last motorhome bought at the York motorhome show in 2005 and then when we got our new motorhome last September we bought Taylormade ones for that as Silver Screens were not showing at any of the motorhome shows we attended last year. I must say although both are excellent products and do an excellent job I feel the Silver Screen ones have the edge as they seem to fit better and the quality feels a tad superior. 

As our new Auto Trail has the new style Fiat cab we sold our previous Silver Screens on eBay as they were for the old style Fiat Ducato and we got £80 for them, which we thought was a fantastic price (they did still look like new though) however, we never thought they would fetch that amount and with postage charges the buyer was paying nearly as much for a used set! It looks like new or used - folk will pay good money for them and now that the new Fiat cab is on the market I suspect a lot of used sets will be looking for new homes!

Sue


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies and information, contacted both companies and it turns out Silverscreens as yet do not make the external screens for the new model Merc which therefore only leaves me with one choice.
Derek


----------

